# Texan Carp on Fly



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally joined the forum, been lurking for a good couple of years... I lived in Destin last summer, and will be moving back sometime this summer or fall. I currently live in the Hill Country of Texas, near San Antonio. 3 hours from the coast, these carp are all I have to keep the rust off my fly casting:thumbsup: They do fight though.





 
Brandon


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I cant seem to get your video to play. But, welcome to PFF!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome Brandon.
Thanks for sharing your vid; pullage is pullage!!
catch 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome. We are some GoPro nuts around here.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

BrandonFox said:


> Finally joined the forum, been lurking for a good couple of years... I lived in Destin last summer, and will be moving back sometime this summer or fall. I currently live in the Hill Country of Texas, near San Antonio. 3 hours from the coast, these carp are all I have to keep the rust off my fly casting:thumbsup: They do fight though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oQatLqEuTQ
> 
> Brandon


BEST instrumental ever, especially when Curren$y spits on it.


----------

